# What fish would be best for this tank?



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

It is a 10 gallon with an Aqueon Queit Flow 10 Filter. It will probably be a coldwater tank.
I have a list of fish that I am considering and I'd like other people's opinions. Obviously I can't put all of these together in my tank (there wouldn't be enough room!), so I would appreciate advice on which ones I can combine.

White Cloud Mountain Minnows-I like them, and I think they'd do well in my tank, but I a bit concerned about water parameters. Do they need anything very specific or special?

Zebra Danios-These guys might not do so well in my cold tank, but I've heard they are pretty hardy. They're not really very much to look at though.

GloFish-not goldfish, but genectically modified Zebra Danios. Also not sure if they'd do well in my tank. Very bright and colorful, but also quite expensive.

Goldfish-Would probably grow to big for my tank. However, my little sis loves them and would be happy to have one in the house.

Betta-Okay, I feel a bit silly suggesting this on a betta forum, since I know what a lot of people will say/think. :lol:They are lovely fish, but the filter current might be too strong for them and I kind of wanted more than one fish. Plus, my tank is really cold.

What do you guys think I should get?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

WCMM-I'm not sure about their requirements. :/ I know they are pretty, schooling fish, colwater, and can fit in a 10 gallon. lol

Zebra Danios + Glofish-Both of these really prefer a long tank, preferably 20 gallons plus as they are a very active fish.

Goldfish-They get to big.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, if you got a heater you would have a whack more options, but out of all those, the Minnows are the best idea. Zebra Danios/Glofish are too active a fish for your size of tank (min. 20g.) Goldfish, as you know, grow too big for that size, and a betta would be very cold. I think minnows are your best bet if you don't want to go get a heater 

Edit: Also, on the water params thing, I don't think you need to worry about it. Fish adjust to PH, and these fish seem pretty straightforward.
http://scalesandfins.com/Aquatic_Ca..._Care_Sheet&topic=White_Cloud_Mountain_Minnow


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm probably going to go with the minnows. Does anyone know how big a group they should be kept in?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd say six. Not sure, but six is a pretty good number for most schooling fish.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

According to AqAdvisor, you could have 6-7 in there. At 6, your 64% stocked.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I support the minnow decision. Get at least 6, no more than 8 for a ten gallon.  You can mix the variations (long fin, golden, etc) as they are all the same species.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Can't wait to see the little minnows!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Actually if I may weigh in I think a 10 gal tank is a bit small for WCMM. They are active fish and like a lot of swimming room. Everything I'm seeing says they need a 20 gal or larger tank. White Cloud Mountain Minnow (Tanichthys albonubes) - Seriously Fish and White Cloud Mountain Minnow (Tanichthys albonubes) TFK Profile 

There aren't many coldwater choices that would be suited for that size tank. Why not just spring the exta $30 and get a heater? It will open up so many different possibilities. For softwater you have all kinds of tetra and for hardwater you have livebearers and rainbowfish. Fish can adjust to pH, but living in the wrong hardness will shorten a fish's life and make it more prone to disease.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I just found out it is illecgal to sell WCMM in my state. You can keep them but you can't buy them here. So it's either drive to another sate to get these fish, or spend about $40 for a heater and have more options.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Celestial Danios/Galaxy Rasbora are cold water and I believe you could have a small school in a 10 gallon, as they stay small


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

heater & more options! If I could I'd send you my spare heater! 
I personally love Cory's as Betta tankbuddies!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Celestial pearl danio could work, but the males can be kinda nippy. They also might need a heater as they like temps between 68F and 79F. You can read more here Seriously Fish - Celestial Pearl Danio (Danio margaritatus) and here TFK Profile on Celestial Pearl Danio (Danio margaritatus) 

Personally I vote to spring the extra money and get a heater. It's really going to open up your choices from stuff that just barely fits in a 10 gal to stuff that really can fit in a 10 gal.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

^ I do agree with that.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

I I do get a heater, I'm think of having a tank with 1 Platy, 1 Dwarf Gourami, and 3 Guppies. AQAdvisor says:
Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is *110%*.
Recommended water change schedule: *31%* per week.
*Your aquarium stocking level is 78%*
If I try to add more fish my aquarium filtration is not satisfactory. Is this a good setup? Will there be any aggression issues? Anything I need to know? I've heard about the male to female ratio with guppies. I think that this tank will need to be kept at about 73-77 degrees Farenheight, does that sound right?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not a fan of dwarf gouramis in ten gallons. They get to be 3 inches long and can be aggressive. I wouldn't advise one in less than 15 gallons. Try looking at a honey gourami instead.

I'd also advise against having just one platy. Like guppies, they are social fish and should be in groups of 3 plus.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd go with either 3 platties or 3 guppies in that case.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Will there be agression between the guppies and the gouramis? Also, is a honey gourami what PetSmart calls a "honey sunset gourami?"
It says here they grow up to 4 inches:http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3954125 Are they less agressive than the dwarf gouramis? Sorry to be asking so many questions but I didn't know I would be thinking this seriously about a tank with a heater. According to AQAdvisor, I can keep a honey gourami with 3 or 4 platies and have enough room. I can also keep a honey gourami with 3 or 4 guppies and have enough room.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not sure about other's guppies but mine 4 out of the 5 of mine are really nippy. :/


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes that's a honey. They do get a bit bigger, but they are less active, and tend to be more passive, less likely to chase around other fish. 
I also hear a lot about dwarf gourami being prone to a species specific illness since they were badly bred in the past..


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Dwarf gourami are prone to the dwarf gourami iridovirus. It's a silent killer, and there is no cure. It can be passed to other fish, too. Honey gourami are a much better choice for small gourami. They stay a little smaller (7cm as opposed to 8.8cm for dwarfs). 

The problem I have with the tank is water parameters. Livebearers like platys and guppies need hard, alkaline water to survive long-term and gourami need soft, acidic water for long-term health. Those fish are hardy enough that you can have them together, but you will be putting more stress on them. I would go with either livebearers or gourami.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Would the gourami need to be kept on their own then or are there other fish they could live with with no extra strain on either fish?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you have soft water, go with the gourami.. And maybe some cories on the bottom? Gourami almost never go down to the bottom so that'd be an option.
Also loaches could be an option. Of course they neeeed sand.. I think as long as there was enough cover you shouldn't have problems. I'd add the other fish before the gourami also.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Gourami can live with other fish (they can be aggressive with brightly-colored fish tho). I plan to have one in my 29 gal with tetra and loaches. But in the small space of a 10 gal the gourami might get a bit nippy with other column-swimming fish. If you do go with a gourami, I would get the honey gourami and some substrate fish (as they are less likely to bother them). Or if you have hard water, you could stock the tank with just guppies. But I don't think the two will mix well. TFK profile on honey gourami and TFK profile on guppies.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Could I keep a honey gourami with some rasboras and some tetras? My water is fairly soft and acidic if that helps.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That's a bit crowded for a 10 gal as both rasbora and tetra do best in 6 or more; some places even recommend 10 or more. In a 10 gal I would just go with a gourami and some substrate fish (like corydoras or loaches) or a single large school of tetra or rasbora. Soft water is perfect for those species.


----------

